# College Football Predictions...



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Alright guys, who yall got for the NC and most importantly, the SEC championship? I.E. who will win out of BAMA and UGA?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I think Georgia is gonna bring an asss whippin on the trip and hand it on off to Alabama. After the way they got pushed around by lsu and then A&M . They gonna be tired and wore out . I bet bama makes a season record high on mistakes by trying to be too careful and Uga gonna treat them like some school girls




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

^^^^Couldnt have said it any better myself.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Unfortunately, that could very well be the case. 


But then again LSU thought the same thing when they walked into the NC game last year and well, we all know what happened there. 







We kicked their a55


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Unfortunately, that could very well be the case.
> 
> 
> But then again LSU thought the same thing when they walked into the NC game last year and well, we all know what happened there.
> ...


I don't think Georgia will be that stupid or cocky for that matter. LSU deserved that beating last year. They are much less arrogant this year




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah GA is going to be a tough team for us to beat for sure. Especially since 1 man beat a whole team of Bama players last week by himself. Stupid Johnny Football. lol


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i think its gonna be a great game myself that can go either way... of course I would LOVE to see UGA win, its just impossible to predict because we really havent even played the same teams, and with UGA you NEVER know what team will show up. i predict it to be a defensive battle as always. hopefully two of the top three unbeaten will lose and SEC can make it into the NC game again. SEC was such a good conference this year and for the most part, the teams were so even that we beat each other up.


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Earlier post i thought uga was undefeated...my revision: uga will beat 'bama in the sec championship..I don't believe a one loss team will be playing for the bcs titile..oregon will lose to stanford, nd and kansas go undefeated...


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Kansas still has texas =) and i think bama uga will be the game of the year


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

ROLL TIDE! Beat Auburn and Georgia and then it's off to the BCS title game. Not sure who we will play because I don't think Notre Dame will beat USC.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

If nd loses and we beat ga it will be a bama lsu rematch again


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Nah LSU isn't going to the NC no matter what, they aren't good enough this year. If Bama beats Auburn and Georgia they will probably get a shot at it since #1 and #2 went down.. If Notre Dame loses then it will probably be Bama and Oregon, or maybe K State.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I think Oregon is gonna fall to #5 and k state prolly to #7


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Looks like they threw Florida right back in there and K State is out of the top 5. It could get interesting.......


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

J2! said:


> Nah LSU isn't going to the NC no matter what, they aren't good enough this year. If Bama beats Auburn and Georgia they will probably get a shot at it since #1 and #2 went down.. If Notre Dame loses then it will probably be Bama and Oregon, or maybe K State.


LSU was in the same position in 2007. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

There would be turmoil if a 2 loss team got into the national championship.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Agreed I was just stating its happened before. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

So who's ready for this "game of the century: round 348" ?


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I am! Gonna enjoy that rammer jammer Saturday! !!!!

Sent from my DROID ECLIPSE CUSTOM ROM AND ROOT


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Around the bowl and down the hole, ROLL TIDE ROLL!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We'll see


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I really like this picture. Says it all really.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm gonna throw it out there.....24-17 Alabama


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Gametime!!!!!!!

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

ROLL TIDE... 32-28...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RTR BABY


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i swear bama got 9 lives ....


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

walker said:


> i swear bama got 9 lives ....


No doubt. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Any BAMA VS ND predictions? .....24-17 Bama

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## lilbama06 (Dec 4, 2012)

RTR!!! 24-13 Alabama over ND. My prediction.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Need to pin this topic so it can be used for any nccaf games

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

31-17 Bama!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Bama is gonna decimate 49-13

Notre Dame isn't gonna know what hit them. 7 in a row SEC 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

yea they had a good run. either team that went to the SEC championship would lay it on Notre Dame.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm not going to discount ND just yet. They are like Auburn in the sense that, they could lose every other game (And AU almost did haha) but still show up and make it a tough game for Alabama. It's the rivalry. The players are going to play harder, play tougher and not just let Bama run over them. 

ND and Bama have a long standing rivalry and haven't met on the field in a long time, but it's there. And IIRC, they have beat us more times than we have beat them. 

Do I think we are gonna win? Yeah I do, but I'm not calling it a blowout or stomping b/c I think they are going to hang with us and make it a hard game, just like GA did. I think it could potentially be just like the SEC game, and come down to the end.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

I dont think it will even be close.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We'll see. Maybe it wont. But then what will even be the point in watching it?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

To prove the SEC is in fact the BEST?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Twas the night of the Championship, and all through South Beach, Notre Dame fans were saying, “Another title’s in reach!”
The luck of the Irish had carried them through, with wins over Pittsburgh and even Purdue.

The Domers were nestled all snug in their seats, with visions of crystal…just one team to beat!
And I in my houndstooth and Crimson and White, knew for the Irish, it could be a long night.

When out of the tunnel there arose such a thunder, fans stood to their feet with amazement and wonder.
The ground shook like an earthquake had just hit the field, and I felt Irish fear beginning to build.
They scattered and looked for some place to hide, as the announcer proclaimed, “And here comes the Tide!”
I sang “Yea Alabama,” yes, I sang every word, as Notre Dame marveled at the elephant herd.
Led by a man both lively and quick, everyone knew that he was St. Nick.
More rapid than eagles, his coursers they came. He whistled and shouted and called them by name.
“Now Lacy! Now Milliner, McCarron and Fluker! On Barrett! On Mosely! On Warmack and Cooper!
Miami is where Notre Dame’s luck shall end. The BCS trophy is ours to defend!”
Then after the kickoff, a beating began. The Irish now knew that they were outmanned.
They tried to get going, but never could start. They were just simply no match for the defense of Smart.
Brian Kelly cried out, “This just isn’t fair! Saban was given a month to prepare!”
But his cries were not heard, they fell on deaf ears. “We have to adjust! We have to switch gears!”
Then Notre Dame ran what nobody expected. They faked the reverse, but the pass was deflected.
The ball was picked off! The crowd let out a roar, as the Bama defender walked in for the score.
Saban spoke not a word to his crimson machine. As the seconds ticked off, to number 15.
If one thing was learned in Miami that night, it’s that you don’t bring a leprechaun to an elephant fight.
And I heard the crowd yell to the losers in blue, “We just beat the hell outta you!"


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

That is freaking awesome!


----------

